# tanning



## lungbuster_01 (May 14, 2009)

to all the taxidermy guy's looking for ideas on some fleshing beam' s. Need pic's or plans on home made fleshing beams. need somthing better. the set up I have know is killing my back and is not working the way I want it to. :no:


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

get a fleshing machine


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

i took a 2x6, beveled the 2 edges to a 45, then took a belt sander to it to blend it round like the shape of my fleshing knife... once that was done, i just nailed some pieces of 5/4 to make it stand to desired height where it wont hurt my back... soon im gonna rebuild the stand on hinges so i can fold it out of the way, as of now it takes up a good area of my shop....


----------



## elw327 (Aug 1, 2006)

I use a piece of pvc 6" about 6' tall I cut a v at the end so the hide can hang over it and lean it agaist a tree and flesh down with a draw knife much easier on the back.


----------

